# Can my 06gto handle a supercharger? plz help.



## bballer11181987 (May 8, 2009)

hello, i have a 6 speed 06 gto. It has many professional installed mods done to it - hpe stage 2 CNC ported heads, throttle body, and intake manifold. kooks long tube headers, magnaflow catback, new spec stage 3 plus clutch, GMM short throw shifter, lingenfelter fuel pump, PP&Billet flywheel, SLP underdrive pulley, megadeath camshaft 244/243 612/610, 42 lbs siemens injectors, fiberglass ramair hood and cold air induction box(functional ram air)a harrop differential cover, pedders rear coil springs with airbags and 275's in the rear. its has had 2 dyno tunes, 1 on a mustang puttin 400 rwhp and 500 crank hp, and another on a dynojet i belilve putting down lil over 450 rwhp and about 550 to the crank. its my nice day only cruiser. with all of that i do not no if my bottom end can haddle a supercharger. iv read some people with a good rich tune putting 535 rwhp with stock bottom end. i do not want to blow my engine but would love to have more hp! plz help me out  thanks!


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

bballer11181987 said:


> hello, i have a 6 speed 06 gto. It has many professional installed mods done to it - hpe stage 2 CNC ported heads, throttle body, and intake manifold. kooks long tube headers, magnaflow catback, new spec stage 3 plus clutch, GMM short throw shifter, lingenfelter fuel pump, PP&Billet flywheel, SLP underdrive pulley, megadeath camshaft 244/243 612/610, 42 lbs siemens injectors, fiberglass ramair hood and cold air induction box(functional ram air)a harrop differential cover, pedders rear coil springs with airbags and 275's in the rear. its has had 2 dyno tunes, 1 on a mustang puttin 400 rwhp and 500 crank hp, and another on a dynojet i belilve putting down lil over 450 rwhp and about 550 to the crank. its my nice day only cruiser. with all of that i do not no if my bottom end can haddle a supercharger. iv read some people with a good rich tune putting 535 rwhp with stock bottom end. i do not want to blow my engine but would love to have more hp! plz help me out  thanks!




Can your GTO handle a Supercharger ? the answer is YES

Question. How do you know that your car is making 500 Crank HP on a Mustang Dyno and 550 Crank HP on a Dyno Jet. Don't Chassis Dynos register RWHP only :cool

I would not want too much over 600 HP on a car with a stock bottom end.

P.S. I don't see anything in your list of mods about Valve Springs, Rocker Arms or Push Rods. Hope your not using the stockers


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I have a Maggie 112HH and no cam upgrade with a stock bottom end putting out 510 rwhp on 9 psi. Also have LT's and the same clutch as you. No problems and still getting 25-27 mpg on the highway. You will be close to 600 rwhp and if it were me, I would replace the rear axles and stubs and put in a Kaaz rear. Better to replace rear end componets BEFORE the stock ones break.


----------



## bballer11181987 (May 8, 2009)

the 500 and 550 crank horsepower was an estimate for my car. eat dyno did 400 and 450 to the rear wheels. i do have stock rocker arms but aftermarket valve springs and push rods. i was thinking about putting the 112 maggie on my car and pushing it to about 500-550 rwhp, but i dont want to blow any major components or my bottom end :-( i was told to build up the bottom end it would cost about $3000. didnt really wanna spend that much, but after thinking about the rear end (thanks sandu) that maybe i should wait and rebuild the bottom end rear end and then supercharge it. how does that sound? 
And if i was to supercharge it and change rear end how do u think the bottom end will hold up? thanks for all the help, MUCH APPRECIATED!!


----------

